# My crazy cycles and periods after Paraguard (copper) IUD removal



## ajdoorly (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi everyone! So, my situation is this.. I had the copper IUD for 2 years and 1 month, had it removed march 31th because it was a little embedded into my uterus and we (husband & I) wanted to TTC. Mind you that I had sort of a "hormonal imbalance" which caused a skin rash on my breast, nothing more.. I got my period every month, heavy and crampy because of the IUD but I had those (not as crampy and heavy, but I did get PMS, breast sore, bloating, and bled heavily on the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th. By the 7th day it was over) before the copper IUD and pregnancy so I knew how to deal with them. So, we went to my OB/GYN so that he could remove the IUD. He told us, "since you have your period let's wait for your next period to see if everything is okay with your body." We waited and there was no period in April, only a few drops of blood for 7 days by the second week of April (I guess it was my period, just a very light one, maybe?), meaning my period was late by 11 days. After this, I didn't get my period in May and it wasn't until June 24th that I got it, until July 29th. I was late by 73 days!! Imagine how I must be feeling with 3 negative pregnancy test (2 home & 1 blood), husband was feeling down because of how I was feeling and the only person who could cheer me up was my daughter (who is 2.9 years). I was sad, depressed, angry at myself, and desperate because of this.. August came and still didn't get a period that month, then September 2nd I got it! I bled for 6 days and I had also started BCP to see if I could take it (it gives me nausea, migraines and I can't really take the hormones in it). Then after I stopped the BCP I started spotting, I thought it had to with the pills but the spotting took 4 days! I was like, "is this normal?" Don't really know.. :serious:

Now, I'm sitting here waiting and wishing I got my period, it is supposed to between this week and the next one (05/10 - 12/10) but I'm anxious and I just feel so let down by my body. Before the pregnancy, my period was always spot on, my cycle was 30 - 35 days at most, and the only time I skipped a month was when I moved from the DR to NY and my OB/GYN said to wait it out, it was because of stress of moving from one country to another and so I did and then it came.. Now, its like so unpredictable. I got tested to see if it was PCOS and it was negative, no cysts on the ovaries, all tests came back normal, I was actually about to ovulate with a dominant follicle in the right ovary of 18mm yet my period came late (ultrasound: July 6th; period: July 29th). 

I almost forgot! I have very light hirsutism (upper lip hairs, few stray hairs around the chin and neck, a thin line from my belly button down to Mt. Pubis, and little hairy inner thighs close to the vulva). 

So, today (08/10) I'm going back to my OB/GYN all hairy so that he can see everything I'm talking about.. I'm not saying I have PCOS, yet I have irregular, missed periods and light hirsutism (which my husband has been so kind to not even laugh at me trying to pluck the little, dark hairs on my chin). I'm also going to request another ultrasound to see if I have developed any cysts or not (I already know I'm not pregnant, got a home pregnancy test last night and came back negative just to check I wasn't). Also, I'm going to address the topic on controlling my hormones without BC (if there is a way :serious: )

If anyone had similar experiences with the after removal part of the copper IUD, please let me know because I do feel kind of alone.. Most women go back to their fertile selves while I sit here praying to God to get my period on time... :frown:

I will keep you posted on my results, how the doctor appt went, and the ultrasound.


----------

